# Anybody install a cycle stop valve on their well? Comments?



## clydesdeale (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello,
I am considering add a cycle stop valve to my well. Has anybody done this and if so would they care to comment? Thanks.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I haven't installed one, but it's on my list to do this winter. From my limited research it seems like a useful addition. I also would like to hear others experience.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@clydesdeale @Kmartel

I looked at doing it before I moved out of my place in NY. All a CS valve consists of is a pressure regulating valve with a calibrated leak machined into the PRV. The pressure setting of the PRV has to be under the cut-out setting of your pressure switch for it to work correctly. If the amount of demand (flow) drops to less flow than the calibrated leak allows, the pressure will slowly rise until it trips the cut-out.

This has a couple of effects on your well pump as well. Most importantly, it will run the pump as less than it's rated flow for much longer cycles than it normally would. You'll want to confirm that the calibrated leak will still allow enough flow to properly cool your pump.

If you have a big pump in the hole, consider the minimum cycle time to avoid short-cycling the pump with very small flow demands from the house. A CS valve is not a substitute for a properly sized pressure tank. And pressure tanks are cheap. Get the biggest tank you can reasonably fit/afford. There is no downside to bigger/more tanks other than physical space and it has so many benefits, especially if you have female housemates who appreciate good/consistent water pressure.

If you are considering the CS valve for use with an irrigation system, it has the drawback of reducing total flow available from your pump. Size your zones appropriately to keep the pump running while the system is running. Getting irrigation running on a residential well means sizing your pump, the plumbing and zones to each other and, again, installing the biggest pressure tank you can. A big pressure tank will provide surge capacity for washing machines, dishwashers, intermittent sink usage, even a quick shower while the system is running.

A CS valve is a simple way to stop the typical 40-60psi pressure flux that occurs on residential well systems. But if these pressure fluctuations are bothering you, then you really need to understand why they occur, how often that situation presents itself, and consider other options before the CS Valve.


----------

